# Solids



## Fizzyfefe

When and how did you introduce solids to your preemies? I did baby led weaning with my first at six months. So did you wait until they were six months adjusted, or did you go by their actual age? Did you do baby led weaning or traditional? Where your preemies fed differently than your other children? Why?

Not sure what to do this time around. The pediatrician is recommending traditional weaning now. They can sit up in the highchair, but they have not yet lost their tongue thrust reflex, nor can they grab things and bring it to their mouths (at least, not very well). They are just learning it but I just don't feel they're ready. They are not even showing interest in our food yet.


----------



## becsboo

it was 6 months for my preemie :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

We had to wean early on doctors wishes - 4.5 months. 
But Rio was different in that he never was able to take any Unthickened fluid, his milk had carobel thickener to make it to a smoothie type consistency straight from tube feeds and right up to almost 12 months old he choked and aspirated whenever he was offered water/Unthickened milk. 
So his first solids were only the consistency of his milk feeds anyway :haha:
It was admittedly quite hard for us. He wasn't interested for a long while and didn't start eating finger foods with much interest until roughly 10 months old.
I am guessing your preemies are on an iron supplement anyway, so unless doctors say you should start weaning for a particular health reason I'd just go with their cues and your instinct on if they are ready or not. X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I did baby lead weaning and surprisingly both of my girls did well. They developed right along with their adjusted age.

27 weeker and 34 weeker.


----------



## AP

The recommendation is TW at actual age. It does sound terrifying, but thats when their iron stores from birth drop. You could try to find a balance though.


----------

